# Hi



## M9G (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello peeps, done a few pod machines and they just arent right so got a delonghi EC820B machine, just trying it out and trying different beans

Good to be here


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









Let us know how you get on with your new machine!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi welcome


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello and welcome. I had a delonghi machine for around 5 years and it never skipped a beat. Enjoy


----------

